# Got some Sevin Dust--got some questions!



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok either two of my goats have dandruff or lice (not sure which) but if it is lice I want them GONE! It is much better since they have been bathed and I have been using "wipe on" fly spray during the day. But there are still lingering flakes or lice (again not sure which-lol!)

I got a container of Sevin dust 5% today. I have heard that will work for the goats lice. 

I need to know--how often do you apply it in order to consider the lice gone and I need to BE SURE it is safe to use on my pregnant doe. 

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dandruff/dry skin is flakey. Lice are usually gray to creamish in color. They leave little nits behind and they usually congregate near the shoulders and sometimes the hips. They stay up on the ridgeline mostly. 


As to sevin - you rub it in good and then it usually kills everything. I've not had to reapply.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ok then what I have is most likely dandruff given your info. what we have been dealing w/is flakes and I know I have read you guys mention the lice moves and you can see them--I have put what mine have on my fingers and ...no movement-lol!

I think I am going to use the sevin dust just to be on the safe side. 

To everyones knowledge should it be safe for a pregnant doe?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, the sevin is safe for a pregnant doe. Just be sure not to put too much on her or get it in her eyes and nose.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

excellent thank you! We will do it tonight  :leap:


----------

